# Lacing on a chestnut Arabian mare



## mangomelon (May 11, 2012)

Oh, and I was curious if you think they are related or not? I forgot to say that in my original post


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've seen several Arabians with lacing., and it's generally associated with the sabino gene. 
If you check out the thread "She is bay, right?" there are two photos of Arabs with lacing.


----------

